# F20 116i 2013 model overheating at above average acceleration



## afy511 (Oct 10, 2019)

I have overheating message pooing up when I accelerate my car from say 80 to 100 or 100 to 140kmph. Orange to red overheating message suddenly 139-135°c and when I stop acceleration or go for slow acceleration the temperature returns to 105-107°c.
No need to stop the car, when I take off from acceleration pedal itself the temperature starts dropping to normal.
The water pump is enganing when I open the hood and check when the car is hot 95°c.
I noticed that there comes oil spills around the auxiliary waterpump. Auxiliary water pump seem to be working when I try the bleeding procedure for electric water pump.
Anybody encountered this issue. I just bought the car and I got no clue on previous works done.
Please advise. I don't want to throw money on parts.
Already changed water pump wheel, new belt, new coolant reservoir, new plugs, new valve cover gasket.
Help!!!!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

BMW TIS recommends F20 116i coolant vacuum filling. A electronic coolant pump is instantly ruined run dry.


----------



## afy511 (Oct 10, 2019)

Doug Huffman said:


> BMW TIS recommends F20 116i coolant vacuum filling. A electronic coolant pump is instantly ruined run dry.


It has a mechanical pump, but as you said there might be air trapped. I am looking for someone with same issue resolved as there is oil spilled on top of auxiliary water pump.


----------

